# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  War Z item duping

## Kenneth

Okay so this is my first ever post on this website and I do not see a War Z exploit forum therefore I am sticking this exploit I have been using here. Move if needed =)
Alright. All you need is the item you want to dupe and a guy in a safe zone. (I suggest doing this on off peak hours on low pop servers with 3-4 people on them or less)

*Here is how to do it.* 

Step 1: Get a guy into the safe zone

Step 2: Log out

Step 3: Pick about 1-10ish items ( you can do more if you get really fast! I do about 20) Put them into the guys inv

Step 4: Log into a lowpop Server AS YOUR GUY ENTERS THE GAME LOAD ANOTHER WARZ GAME AS ADMIN
Step 5: LOGIN ASAP THE CLOCK IS TICKING Grab all items from the toon and put the back into you Global Inv

Step 6: Alt tab to your you logged in toon DROP EVERYTING. You'll Dc in like 20ish seconds!

Step 7: Log back in! Pick everything up! YOUVE NOW DUPED! ( the orginals are in your GI! )


And that is it! After all the wall glitches being fixed this is probably the best way to load up your global inventory with some of those rare finds. 
Hope this helps!


*They have announced they know this duping exists and that they are going to fix it along with all the wall clipping hacks which I hear they have been cracking down on hard. It is not fixed right now, but expect this method to not work by the end of the month (which is when they are wiping the inventories)*

----------


## AlexZ112

tested and managed to get it to work, atleast, i mightve been too slow or something but out of the 10 items i dropped, i only managed to dupe 7 of them (didnt lose anything, somehow they didnt get moved to my GI, and where only dropped ingame, but cud pick em up, no harm done)
though ur thread makes it sound harder then it actually is xD

+rep for this, now i wont have to put myself in danger by searching for new gear ;D

----------


## ButtPlugBuddy

Way to publicize this. Way to ruin it for many people. Enjoy the wipe.

----------


## Kenneth

> Way to publicize this. Way to ruin it for many people. Enjoy the wipe.


This goes to show how 1: ignorant you are and 2: clueless. 

This was posted on public forums before I posted it here for about a week. Second of all, they were announcing a possible wipe about 3-4 weeks ago after they found out how many people abused the Mauser spawn glitch with the bugged safe zone. This duping had absolutely no effect because they have not even publicly recognized that there is duping yet. So before you get your panties in a bunch and make an account just to bash me, get your shit straight.

----------


## Solance

> Way to publicize this. Way to ruin it for many people. Enjoy the wipe.


Calm down there, nerdling.

To OP, nice find. As a side note, if you obtain an exploit from a source please credit it accordingly. Either way, repped.

----------


## nevieshaffer

"Game is already running"

----------


## klamfyr19

is there a way to open 2x warz ?

----------


## Kenneth

> is there a way to open 2x warz ?


yes. The key is to open it via your documents (where the game is stored) and run the launcher as admin. type in ur password, hit login, than it has the play window screen. The moment you hit *"play"* go back to your already opened documents again and run another as admin. Than proceed from there. 

What I do is i dont login the second launcher until my guy is loading in with all the items to drop. Which is how it tells you in my original posts thread.

----------


## rknDA1337

Seems like they fixed it today, when I press play on the second game I never get a second instance of the game started :C anyone else confirm?

----------


## bare88s

hmm is it possible to do with 2x computers ?

----------


## 1kaotik1

> hmm is it possible to do with 2x computers ?


thats what i have been doing with a friend of mine. just using my account to dupe and have a third friend in the game collecting items on the ground.

----------


## ParadoX92

doesn`t works anymore right?

----------


## sycksyn

Fixed or what?

----------


## nerfmeplease

Appears it is fixed, I cant get the two games to stay launched, one always force closes or errors out with game already running.

----------

